# Do you think this is over-processed?



## AgentAustin (Jan 5, 2010)

I kind of like it but I wanna see what you all think.


----------



## TokZik (Jan 5, 2010)

Its a great shot, good focus and detail but the background kind of takes the focus of some of my attention.


----------



## BIG RYAN (Jan 5, 2010)

saturation on the green is too much imo.... but other wise good.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 7, 2010)

i agree. good shots jus the green background is distracting from the subject


----------



## brianyi (Jan 7, 2010)

Very cool shot. Maybe tone down the contract? The lavender is not so much as distracting as the bright green. Especially the green at the center-bottom


----------

